# VERY EASY Chocolate Sauce/Topping For Ice Cream..etc



## kevinbala (May 11, 2004)

hi all.. this is a sauce i created for topping my ice cream.. i was bored one day, and made it.. its really simple coz everybody should have these ingredients in their house, and if not, its really easy to get..
First of all, what u need is:
*Nutella... (may work with other chocloate type spreads..)
*Cashew Nuts
*Water,
and of course ice cream to top it with... works best with vanilla...

the measurements i give are according to one bowl of ice cream, but u can put however much to ur own preference... boil some water, not much is needed, only a small amount, i cup will do... place 1-2 spoons of nutella(or more, up to u) in a small dish, or mixing jug/gravy jug and pour a small amount of the hot water in.. dont put too much in, only about 1 tablespoon.. stir until smooth, and add more water to achieve desired thickness.. once again i add that u do not need too much water...

with the cashew nuts i only use 2 or 3, its up to u, 2 is good enough..
chop the nuts very fine and small with a knife, it shouldnt be very big, and then add to the nutella mixture, stir once, and then pour on top of your ice cream... 

thats all there is to it, only takes 5 mins to do, tastes fantastic.... all quantitys are up to u, just experiment, and theres nothing really that can go wrong...!

btw this is my first post, i registered about 10 mins ago... email kevin_bala@hotmail.com for comments, feedback, other recipes wateva...thanx alot...


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Kevin. I love Nutella!


----------



## Barbara L (May 11, 2004)

I will have to try this SOON!!

 Barbara


----------



## Thyme (May 12, 2004)

Sounds delicious but I have one question.  Does the chocolate sauce do well in the refridgerator?


----------



## kevinbala (May 15, 2004)

oo i dunno, ive never tried puttin it in the fridge... i always use it immediatley, which works best... if you do refridgerate it, and it comes out hard, just add a little boiling water n stir, or just microwave.... its all up to u...


----------

